
Unicorn Startup Simulator - caio1982
https://www.toggl.com/startup-simulator/
======
DoritoChef
I think this is the first game I've seen posted to HN that wasn't a "Show HN"
post. That being said, I haven't been a member of HN for that long. I'd be
very interested to see what else has been posted here.

